# so happy with my latest silver bar. Thank you Lou and Steve



## Jimmi (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so happy to report that Lou was right. I was overheating the silver and drawing more oxygen that way. Now I have a bright shiny rippled finish on top. Thanks again Lou and Steve!!!! Now to go pick up some more silver and fire up the furnace to melt a 100 ounce bar!!!!!! 8) well after refining it all anyway.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 11, 2012)

Jimmi said:


> I am so happy to report that Lou was right. I was overheating the silver and drawing more oxygen that way. Now I have a bright shiny rippled finish on top. Thanks again Lou and Steve!!!! Now to go pick up some more silver and fire up the furnace to melt a 100 ounce bar!!!!!! 8) well after refining it all anyway.


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice, looks good. What does the flux look like? It should be only the slightest creme color (just slightly yellow and off white) if the silver is over 3N5. Usually you will see crystals on the surface if it is 3N5+. On 4N-5N+ silver, they will be half cm or larger planes and iridescent and your silver bar will have a weird holographic look to it.


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 12, 2012)

Lou, The flux was just a creamy color with no other colors present in the dish. And you can see the silver crystals you were speaking of on the surface of the side in the back. When I dropped the bar off to my friend he was very excited. The best looking 1 so far. 
I should also posted a picture of some of our 1 ounce bars as well. But I do not have any in my phone at this time. I'll get on that in the next couple of days. 8)


----------



## element47.5 (Aug 12, 2012)

Let us know when you need that hungus hook in the background to pick up your next pour! 

Nice job!


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah those hooks are from the steel mill we scrapped. Just so happens to be where I got my first scrap silver too. The big hook is from an overhead Crane that was loaded with silver contacts and copper.I ended up with over 13 lbs of contacts out of that place ( between the cranes and the air breakers I bought from him for electric mmotor scrap price). The Guy that owned the place said I was crazy for spending time picking up all those little parts. And told me I was welcome to pocket them. Talk about a bonus! I even told him they had silver on them. He thought that they were only worth the copper they were attached to!!! Started calling it all pocket copper, because I would just find them on the ground and at the end of the day... I would have a few pounds of copper and some silver ta-boot!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 13, 2012)

> Started calling it all pocket copper, because I would just find them on the ground and at the end of the day... I would have a few pounds of copper and some silver ta-boot!!!



Jimmi, with all that "ta-boot" in your pockets... :roll: How did you managed to keep your pants up!? :lol: 
Phil


----------



## Jimmi (Aug 13, 2012)

They do tend to slip even with a belt. Not to mentioned the bruising from the cargo pockets swinging into my knees with every step
LOL all worth it in the end though. I also came away with a few other treasures like the hooks and old builders plates stainless screens ( for my silver cell) and lots of other cool things.


----------

